# dwc, looking for opinions...



## ShOrTbUs (May 7, 2012)

dwc 5gal buckets
hydroton
RH - 50% - 60%
air temp - day:77-79, night: 71-74
water temp - day: 68-72, night: never checked before
ph - 5.5-6.0 (then resetting it, thanks THG and others)
nutes - AN jungle juice GMB 3-3-1 ml/L (veg)
ppm- ? (tds meter should be here tomorrow, ordered it last week)
strain - ? bagseed
lights- 4-23W cfl, 1-105W clf
18/6 light schedule

had a few questions maybe some of you could answer for me

1) i notice in alot of threads people talking about not having enough light, and it causing the plants to stretch. i'd say i have the least amount of light possible to grow decently. about 12800 lumens in 4-5 sq/f. my question is, even though i dont have optimal lighting conditions. why haven't the plants streched at all? good genetics? type or strain it might be? or have my plants growth actually been stunted?

wednesday will end 4th week of veg. tallest plant is only 10" tall
all of week 3 i did LST

2) whats the likelyhood that bagseed will herm when flowering begins?


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2012)

I consider stretch, the space between nodes. You want limited spacing between nodes._ Generally, short internode length indicates optimal light intensity and color temperature for vegetative growth. Longer internode spacing indicates a phototropic response in the plant to stretch towards a low intensity light source._


----------



## CasualGrower (May 7, 2012)

12.8K is not too bad for 4-5 Sqft...  For Veg that is..

Plant looks very good actually for 4 weeks of veg..So, I do not think you are getting much veg 'Stretch' at all..

I did not look too closely, but can you tell if the plant is leaning Indica or Sativa???  with it being bagseed you will have to guess at traits...

Chance of Hermie....ABSOLUTELY POSSIBLE...

<Pause here to post and reread post so I can answer more questions- LOL>

Just took a closer look at the picture, kinda looks like the plant is leaning Indica with those wide leaflets...Indicas usually tend to be a bit shorter IME anyway.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2012)

They look Indica leaning to me as well....you will need more lumens when you switch to flowering brosef. They look pretty good though.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 7, 2012)

i was just getting a little worried. i see other journals at 4wks veg and they have a 2ft plant. my tallest being 10-12 inches seemed a little on the low side. thought maybe i stunted its growth somehow

wednedsday end week 4 of veg i think im going to flip them. i havent even determined sex. that compounded with that fact that any female i might get, has a high chance of being a herm. i think its time, cant waste all my nutes on males or possible herms


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 7, 2012)

It looks like you lucked out and got some decent genetics here. Those plants look real good. They aren't stunted at all, they are just right. The reason they are so low is a combination of the LST and the indica phenotype. If you have taken them from seed then you need to wait till you are at 6wks before flipping them as flipping too soon could be a stressor that causes them to herm. Your chances of herming are a bit higher with them coming from bag seed but that isn't at all a guarantee that they will herm. If you take good care of them and don't cause them stress(during flowering) you can make it to harvest some decent bud without herm. Don't get impatient or give up too quickly


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 8, 2012)

aight 2 more weeks veg it is then


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2012)

Ive had Bagseed Herm as long as 8 wks into flower. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, late flower herming is not too unusual with femmed or bagseed beans. I just harvested from some femmed beans that came from top breeders and they still threw a bunch of nanners on me at the last and caused a few seeds in the mix. I am going to give them another shot and if they fail on me again I will go back to regular beans.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 9, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah, late flower herming is not too unusual with femmed or bagseed beans. I just harvested from some femmed beans that came from top breeders and they still threw a bunch of nanners on me at the last and caused a few seeds in the mix. I am going to give them another shot and if they fail on me again I will go back to regular beans.


 
i've seen this alot on forums as well. i used to think fem'd seeds were the greatest thing ever, but seems like they're so sensitive that its not even worth paying the extra money.

i heard of this crazy technique for people who want to grow a bunch of different strains, but dont have alot of space to keep multiple mothers plants.

say you have a NL mother plant with 4 growth shoots. you basically take a clone of a different strain. cut the bottom of the freash cut clone into a V shape. top one of the growth shoots of the mother plant, and make a slice down the middle. place the clone of the different strain in the slit, and it will grow on the mother keeping its sepereate set of characteristics.
so essentially you can have multiple strains growing on one mother

just looked up what the technique is called "grafting"  we may need a sticky in advanced techniques on this, if anyone has some good experience with it 



used my amazing paint skillz to show what i mean


----------



## ishnish (May 9, 2012)

:yeahthat:  , At least that's what I've heard...   cant wait to try it.  :watchplant:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2012)

I have heard of this done, but have never actually known anyone who was successful at it.  It is my understanding that marijuana is quite difficult to graft.


----------



## Menimeth (May 9, 2012)

Grafting will infuse the clone with the genetics of the mother while keeping the genetics of the clone confined to that clone. I have done it with many other kinds of plants as well as trees, and the result has always been the same. First you do not cut off a limb and attach another to it because it is too hard to keep the two pieces together long enough for them to bind. You cut a slit in the stem of the mother plant and place the hormone soaked bottom of the clone into the slit. Then you wrap the area with hormone soaked strips of cloth to hold the clone base in place, and tie the top of the clone to an upper limb to keep the base closed. after several days/weeks (depending on the plant being grafted) you remove the cloth from the stem, but only when the aera has mended. After the clone begans to grow again on its new mother, then you can remove the upper support wire.


----------

